# Issue with a SRAM compact : is a 53-39 Record a viable solution?



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok so I had a lot of chain drops lately. A whole lot. I have started riding compact this year, and just today on a 25 kilometers ride my chain dropped 5 times. although usually it's not THAT bad.

So is it just a regular issue with compact cranks? Or is it the works of a poor design on SRAM's compact cranks? Is there anything I can do to prevent this?

I'm thinking about reverting to 53-39. I'll just have to use more steam to go uphill, but it will be better on flats and downhill. Besides, having to change gears like mad in the rear everytime that I change gears up front is a minor irritant which would get cured by this change. That, and hopefully, the damned chain drop.

As such, I've been spotting square taper Campagnolo Record alloy cranks (no $$ for carbon) as of late on e-Bay and the prices are pretty good. Which brings me to the point : Will a Record crank on a SRAM drivetrain work just fine? I've heard that they were compatible, I just wanted to make sure that there's no glitch whatsoever with that setup. If Campagnolo cranks + SRAM derailleurs = joy + no hassle, then I'll make the change at some point this summer.

I'd like to hear about all those mix&match dudes out there who have tried it. Worth a shot?


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

*Works Fine*

My guess is that the front derailleur just needs a little tweaking. Most likely the "Low" limit screw needs to be adjusted.

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=75

I used to use a Force compact crankset with Force derailleurs and did not have any trouble with the chain dropping. I did end up changing the small chainring to a 36t but that was just personal preference. My friend is riding a 50/34 with no problems. 

Again, I think you just need to make some minor adjustments to your components to make it work. As far as what gear ratios will work best for you, that is a matter of preference.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*ditto that.*

regarding the limit screw adjustment on the ft. derailleur. If you are dropping your chain it more than likely isn't due to the fact that it is a compact.

I've had good luck mixing and matching cranks among the major brands. Right now I'm running a campy ut compact on my rival equipped bike, and a DA crank on my Red/Force bike with great results in both cases.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree with it likely being with a configuration problem--not a compact problem. Either the low limit or the height of the derailleur in relation to the chainrings. I ran a Force compact all last year and didn't have a SINGLE chain drop. I've switched to Red this year, and so far haven't had one with it, either.

Take your bike to a different shop and have them look at it--I'm sure some experienced help can resolve your problem without swapping your crank.

In any case, Campy would work fine. It seems the Fulcrum (Campy) cranks are a popular alternative for the custom high-end Red-equipped bikes.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't know if this is an issue with your setup, but there are two positions to set the FD. My New Red setup, on a new Orbea came with the FD set for a compact from the LBS (on a 53/39) guess they didn't read the instructions, and it never really shifted smoothly. Not sure how much of a difference it makes across the board, but changing the position fixed the prob. Side note; the RD, needed to be replaced, for reasons unknown to me SRAM thought the chronic shifting/tuning problems problems were a defect, and they were correct. New one is flawless.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

*Thanks guys*

Well, thanks to you all guys. Yes, if I can save money from NOT buying a new crankset, I'll be very happy. I'll look into the adjustment screws (or more accurately, have qualified guys do it).

I may still go back to 53-39 for the ratios, but who knows, perhaps I'll get to like the compact's gearing ratios if the chain doesn't drop?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

well i just put red on my CR1 and I have compact cranks as well 50-34 and i havent had a single chain drop. your problem is all in the adjustment of your front der. limit screw


----------

